# Did your puppy go through a (gasp) "ugly duckling" stage?



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

I know I owe you all Pike pics, and the new camera is here today (yay!), but he's looking really ... odd. He has a big chest, a teeny weeny butt, and a rat tail. Tell me he will grow out of this and be gorgeous. I will love him no matter what, but dang, he looks homely right now, LOL! Still has a super cute face


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bet he's ADORABLE, come on, PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Um, Tom was calling Halo Zippy the Pinhead for awhile, is that what you mean?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

NEVER!!! 
Even when his ears were too big for his head, or when his tail was too long for his body and dragged on the ground til his legs caught up a day later, or when his legs were too long for his body, or when his neck skin was so wrinkly/baggy til he gained another 10#, or when his tongue....wait, that is still a bit on the long side!!!
Every stage is adorable, I even like the bit of grey in the muzzle look that Onyx has started to get.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

oh yeah, Otto went through lots of stages where his ears were too big or his head was too small. He went through a period where he was all big huge legs and no body. He's 21 months now and finally looks in proportion to himself. 

Someday he might even grow a chest!


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok, Ok, he's still adorable, but you know Foghorn Leghorn? That's his new name. Looking at him from behind is *hilarious*. I guess it means he's really gonna be deep-chested if these proportions are any indicator. He cracks us up, whereas a few weeks ago he was just so pretty. Now he is really funny.

Not that I mind ANY stage. It's just been so long since I've had a boy puppy I wanted to hear from others on the board.

And yep, I say I say, you'll get pics of Mr. Legorn tomorrow. Promise. The new camera ROCKS. I'm stuck up here working the late shift all alone just taking random shots of crap in the office - I love it THAT much.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I call Jayda a mule....


----------



## a300fe1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Can't wait to see the pics since your Pike is just ahead of our Pike (age wise), I'm interested to see what to expect.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Nothing beats Anka's awkward stage, except maybe Cade's. Cade's awkward stage was so awkward that I don't even think we have pictures...it was that bad! 

Thank goodness they eventually grow into themselves.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats pretty mean.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Taylorboo said:


> I know I owe you all Pike pics, and the new camera is here today (yay!), but he's looking really ... odd. He has a big chest, a teeny weeny butt, and a rat tail. Tell me he will grow out of this and be gorgeous. I will love him no matter what, but dang, he looks homely right now, LOL! Still has a super cute face


I just called the picture police and informed them that you are starting threads in the pictures, pictures, pictures,topic section without posting pictures. They said they will give you 24 hours and then it's off with your head.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Nah.  He never knew he was an ugly puppy, all legs and ears, pointy nose and whippy tail and short coat. (Someone asked us once if we had shaved him) All he knew is that he was loved. And really we don't have pictures because well, he was the 3rd furkid...pictures become less important than the time you spend.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Taylorboo said:


> It's just been so long since I've had a boy puppy I wanted to hear from others on the board.


Keefer never did go through an awkward stage, he was always adorable and well proportioned. It seemed like everything but Halo's head grew first and it's finally starting to catch up - thank GOODNESS! :rofl:


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I just called the picture police and informed them that you are starting threads in the pictures, pictures, pictures,topic section without posting pictures. They said they will give you 24 hours and then it's off with your head.


Pictures tonight! I rather like my head and want to keep it. I will have to get one from the back so you can all laugh with me :crazy:

Seriously, I didn't mean to break any rules


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are some quick pics from tonight. I couldn't get behind him to capture Mr. Leghorn, lol.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

thats not the ugly stage, he's a cutie!

Sage's entire life has been a stage where his ears are too big for his head, he had loose skin at times and other times he looked like a gangly wild coyote all skinny with long legs, skinny head, HUGE ears, rat tail he was still adorable IMO


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

He is a doll. Just a little cuteeee.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Zeva's head did grow slight, but now her legs look too long. I still think she's too skinny. She's 44lbs now. *sigh* old mother hen. I worry and worry.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Skinny body, legs too long, awkward... we call the stage the "ganglies"..


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

AKbar never went through the ganglie, he went through the moose stage instead 0_0


----------

